# Nice flat one from the other night



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

We had just put down and I was watching the Redskins lose on my ESPN app... this no kidding toad comes into the lights and I had to look three times I could believe my eyeballs. She was laying in the grass lit up. 6.5# fish, good night for all of us.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, that is some flounder! I have only seen photos of flounder that big.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall got a good mess of them. All the ones you can see look healthy.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

what a giant, congrats


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Big fish Congrats


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

A night to remember for sure


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm proud for your halibut, but not proud that you watch anything NFL.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

SLAB!!!

Congrats,

Jim


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> I'm proud for your halibut, but not proud that you watch anything NFL.




You have a great point that I must concede 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DOOR MAT!!! Well done dude.


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

terpdoc said:


> We had just put down and I was watching the Redskins lose on my ESPN app... this no kidding toad comes into the lights and I had to look three times I could believe my eyeballs. She was laying in the grass lit up. 6.5# fish, good night for all of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a stud. Awesome.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> I'm proud for your halibut, but not proud that you watch anything NFL.


 SAINTS :thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good job, ian,
that IS the reason they say doormat.

jack


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice catch!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

jack2 said:


> good job, ian,
> 
> that IS the reason they say doormat.
> 
> ...




Thanks Jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

